# First project after 'the awakening'



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

I call it 'the awakening' because before I saw Terra's & Hector Turner's tombstones, I never would have thought that I could make anything other than the lame ones I already made. Their creativity really inspired me and got me thinking about the tombstones in a whole new light. With this new mind set, I went to my local Savers, and I found this:











I saw this and I thought 'that would make a great tombstone!' It's made of plastic, so it's lightweight. I loved all the detail, and I could just see in my mind's eye the finished product- and how much better that would be compared to my current tombstones. I was so excited!! The only bad thing was that since I bought it right after Halloween, it was way too cold to work on any projects out in the garage. So I would have to wait... and wait.. and wait for spring to come before I could start on my new project.

As I have mentioned in my previous post, when it comes to Halloween, I have a tendency to overspend. So, the hubby has set some limitations for me & my projects. First, I can only do one a month. Second, I have to try and use any materials I have on hand, and if I have to buy anything, I first have to try and find it at yard sales/ thrift stores or on craigslist. Which may not sound like a big deal to some of you, but normally my first instinct is to go out and buy everything I need, brand new, RIGHT NOW!! Which sometimes, to hubby's _extreme_ displeasure, results in me having a bunch of stuff laying around for projects I might 'get to some day', but usually lose interest in, and then put out in our own yard sale! 

Well, spring is finally here, and I am so excited to be starting this project. So here goes.... 
Stay tuned!


----------



## JonathonHarker (May 14, 2011)

i like the picture!


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, sorta makes me think of that old magician trick- sawing the lady in half


----------

